# Drinking Memes



## Kr0e (6. Apr 2012)

Hallo!

Hier eine kleine Spielevorstellung meinerseits. Ist nicht in Java geschrieben, aber warum nicht einfach mal posten  Werden es in den kommenden Wochen noch modifizieren.

ACHTUNG: Beta Version. Die Aktionen der Felder sind noch nicht implementiert und zur Zeit kann noch keiner gewinnen, sonst sollte aber alles klappen.

Die Buttons im Menü werde ich noch etwas aussagekräftiger gestalten. 

Button "A" -> Alle selektieren
Button "N" -> Keinen selektieren
Button "R" -> Allen Selektierten eine zufällige Farbe zuweisen
Diskette: Aktuelle Spielerkonfiguration speichern
+: Neuen Spieler hinzufügne
x: Selektierte Spieler entfernen.


Man kann mit gleichzeitig 9 Spielern spielen aber beliebig viele eintragen. Damit man dann wenns los geht nur noch aus den gespeicherten auswählen brauch.


Bitte konstruktive Kritik! Gerade beim Menü könnten wir evt. Layout Tipps brauchen. Soll auch auf Android portiert werden, daher die fetten Scrollbalken...

Viel Spaß und guten Durst !

Unity Web Player | WebPlayer


----------



## Fu3L (6. Apr 2012)

Bis auf die angesprochenen Aktionsfelder scheints wirklich gut zu funktionieren. Am Anfang war ich etwas verwirrt. Würde die Möglichkeit einen Spieler hinzuzufügen prominenter darstellen, weil das ja das erste ist, was man tun muss.


----------



## Kr0e (6. Apr 2012)

Danke! Ja, ich bin kein guter GUI Designer. Ich finde es vorallem schwer das auf einem Android gut funktionieren lassen. Schmale Scroll z.B. sind ja bei androids schonmal direkt unmöglich.

Das mit dem Add Button ist wahr. Ich überlege uach noch mit dem Farbenfeld. Man kann zur Zeit nur 6 stellige Hexcodes eingeben oder eben alle markieren und auf R für Random Color klicken. Dafür bruache ich noch aussagekräftige Icons... Vlt. nen farbigen Würfel oder so...


Es kommt noch ein kleiner Leveleditor um eigene Spielpläne zu erstellen...


----------



## Apo (10. Apr 2012)

Ich habe es auch mal ausprobiert.

An und für sich ein schönes Spiel bei einer feuchtfröhlichen Party. Funktionierte auch bei mir wirklich gut. Der Würfel hat mir sehr gut gefallen.
Die Farbauswahl würde ich auf jeden Fall verändern. Nicht jeder hat den hexcode seiner Lieblingsfarbe im Kopf, da würde ich entweder welche vorgeben oder so eine Farbskala anbieten, wo man dann seine auswählen kann.
Ansonsten wären vlt Mausovereffekte echt gut, damit man weiß was man zu tun hat. Mir ging es auch erstmal so, dass ich nich tgenau wusste was zu tun ist.

Da es mit Unity gemacht wurde, würde ich es auch für die Smartphones rausbringen. Weil das ist auf einer Feier auf jeden Fall immer da.
So als kleine kostenlose App (mit Werbung vlt) würde das bestimmt echt gut ankommen.
Idee ist auf jeden Fall sehr gut.


----------



## Kr0e (10. Apr 2012)

Danke fürs Feedback! Ja das mit dem Hexcode stimmt ... Kommt noch


----------



## Kr0e (4. Jun 2012)

So, hier als Update die App Store Variante. Ist zur Zeit kostenlos und ohne Werbung, aber dafür auch vom Umfang her noch durchaus erweiterbar.


----------

